# Classical Music TV/Movies



## Ignis Fatuus

I couldn't find a thread like this so I thought I'd start one. Could you add own knowledge to this thread? Preferable reasonable well-know/accessible titles.

Movies:

Elgar (1962, Ken Russell)
Mahler (1974, Ken Russell)
Tchaikovsky (1970, Ken Russell)
Amadeus (1984, Milos Forman)
The Red Violin (1998, François Girard)
Copying Beethoven (2006, Agnieszka Holland)


TV Documentaries:

Howard Goodall's 20th Century Greats
Howard Goodall's Great Dates
Howard Goodall's How Music Works
Discovering Tchaikovsky
The Genius of Beethoven
The Genius of Mozart
In Search of Mozart


----------



## Bgroovy2

There is another show on Ovation, I think it is called Discovering Masterpieces? It's half hour episodes covering one selected work. Very good!


----------



## Weston

I think this fits nicely into this thread. Today I discovered on YouTube *a fantastic, and funny documentary about Beethoven*. While I'm skeptical of some of its scholarly authenticity, it has me laughing out loud. If all classical music lectures were like this, we'd have a lot more converts:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Robert Schumann, Spring Symphony


----------



## Alejiy

Hello.........

- Beethoven's 5th and 9th symphonies have appeared in so many shows and movies.
- Blue Danube (from the movie 2001)
- Ride of the Valkyrie (from various tv shows and movies)
- A bunch of Wagner music from the cartoon "What's Opera Doc"... even if you don't know the titles of the songs, you probably remember "Kill the wabbit! Kill the wabbit!" and "Oh Bwunhilda, youw so wovewy..." and the other classical music of the soundtrack.

I really enjoy classical music although my knowledge of it is somewhat limited. I like sombre pieces, relaxing and nothing too lively! I like Chopin but hope someone could maybe give me some other recommendations.


----------



## handlebar

The BBC produced a series with two entitled "In search of Beethoven" and "In search of Mozart", both which are very well done and clock in at 2 hours.
The Kultur feature about Bruckner is a delight although I rarely see it advertised.

Jim


----------



## Norse

There's the recent (2009) movie "Coco Chanel & Igor Stravinsky". It's mostly about their affair, but you'll often see Stravinsky (Mads Mikkelsen) composing at the piano, and the movie opens with the scandalous premiere of the Rite of Spring. As far as I can remember, all the music in the film is Stravinsky. It's one of those slow moving, rather uneventful films, and neither of the two main characters come across as particularly sympathetic, but it has some beautiful cinematography. (I don't know how historically correct the plot is supposed to be, i.e. how much "artistic liberty" is taken.)


----------



## marinermark

Interesting comment. I've been thinking of seeing the movie, which is still playing locally, for its musical content and insight, as "Rite of Spring" is one of my favorites. I think I'll wait and get it on Netflix.


----------



## PapaHaydn

I can add some more:

"_Eroica: the day that changed music foreve_r". BBC Tv film, also available in DVD.

4 documentaries about "_The Birth of British Music_" dedicated to Purcell, Haendel, Haydn and Mendelssohn. Available on the net


----------



## fresk

there are lots of fine musical movies you can watch like high school musicals and step up series,


----------

